# Importing Large F-350 / Allot of TOOLS



## robop (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone! New to the forum.

I have a large amount of landscape tools, large trailer, Bobcat,and misc. small machines.

Going to try my luck living in Guadalajara with my long time Mexican G.F. We may marry after she finishes her divorce ( seperated 9 years from husband).

Anyone with experience importing TOOLS and EQUIPMENT??

Have temp import on another vehicle already and I have my FM-3.

Many thanks, Rob


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As you probably know, you can not bring in a second vehicle. The tools and machinery would also raise the immediate attention of customs, as they are probably worth more than $1000 USD or even the $3000 USD which would require the use of a broker. Commercial style trucks are also not allowed as 'personal vehicles'. I'm not sure where the F350 falls. However, that's a moot point, since you already have your one allotted vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

You cannot import a Bobact as personal eqpt. Not only that you would need a work permit for work eqpt. Your F350 cannot be imported permanently as the GVW is too high and as RV ****** pointed out you cannot import it with an FM3 as you already have a car. If you are planning on working with this eqpt. in Mexico there is a good chance you will be deported and they could sieze the eqpt.


----------

